# Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 21, 2007)

My herd started with a Flemish Giant doe (Valvet) that was donated for an auction at my children's school. She came complete with a cage that was to go along with her when she was sold. Her visit was only to be 2 weeks until the auction. She went to the auction and my wife had to outbid everyone because my kids wanted her to stay, this was in March 2006.






So now we had one rabbit. About a month later, my son bought me a black Holland Lop rabbit for my birthday (my wife didn't know). Having grown up with Tom & Jerry (the old old ones) I named her Nibbles after Jerry's nephew. Now we had two.





About the same time my daughter wanted her own rabbit and her auntie who spoils her got her a rabbit, a Netherland Dwarf Himalayan, Baby. Now we are up to three.





In May 2006 my kids decided Mom would like a bunny for Mothers Day (such thoughtful children). We contacted some friends in our 4-H rabbit club and found someone who had a black and white dutch doe that was not show quality but they were looking for a good home for her. So the kids and I went and picked her up the day before Mothers Day and gave Duchess to my wife. Now we have 4.





About a week later my son and I went to a American Rabbit Breeders Association (ARBA) show in Huntington, Indiana. We took all the rabbits except Duchess. During the lunch break, my son and I took a look around at all the different rabbits for sale. My wife had given me $20 dollars for snacks and lunch for the two of us. We walked by this breeder who had chocolate dutch for sale for, guess what, $20 dollars. I told my son, that money was for snacks and our lunch. He said "Dad, we have a big bag of pretzels and plenty of soda, so we could get the chocolate dutch rabbit and not spend anything extra" So being a willing participent in his logic we bough the chocolate Dutch Doe and named her Smores. Now we have 5.





Now there is an interesting story with Smores. We received pedigree papers from the breeder on her. Smores lived in the same cage as Nibbles and was Smores surragote mother. As hormones were kicking in, we had to place her in a seperate cage. About six months later I had put Smores on her back, trying to trance her and noticed something around her privates that shouldn't be there (we had just dealt with a cyst on another rabbit to be mentioned in order acquired). My wife called our bun savvy vet and made an appointment. She took Smores in and the vet examined her and started to laugh. My wife asked what was funny and he said there is absolutely nothing wrong with him. She said its a her, he said not its a him, his "boys" just now came down. The vet and his staff got such a good chuckle out of it, we were not charged for the visit. So now his name is Mr. Smores.

The next arrival was Blueberry, a blue Mini-Rex Doe. There was a ARBA show in South Bend, Indiana that we took our rabbits to in September 2006. Between judgings we walked around and found her. Her fur is so soft you could almost paint a pictue of Elvis on her. So the kids and I whined and my wife gave in. Now we have
6.





On the same day, my son sees a friend from the 4-H rabbit club who is selling a Lionhead doe. Now my wife and I are looking at each other and discussing this additonal addition, he tells us he has his own money and reminds me we have a empty cage at home. So Skippery comes to live with us. Now we are up to 7.





We actually went 2 months without getting any rabbits and not that we had planned on getting anymore either. In November 2006, a friend from church and 4-H Rabbit club called asking if we would like a Flemish Giant Steel gray buck. My wife handed me the phone, I started out saying no and by the end of the phone call I was saying I will come over on Monday and pick him up. Their daughter was going to concentrate on Tan Flemish and was trying to find a good home for Barney. When I went to pick him up, Barney had a couple of what our friend thought were fatty cysts. Base on some that had formed on one of their other rabbits. If she thought Barney was sick, she would have had him treated before giving him away. So Barney came home to live with us. He was eating, moving and drinking normally, but the cysts under his chin and on his left side were hot to the touch and his ears were very warm. I went to check on him one evening and one of the cysts had broken open and the pus was in his tray underneath his cage. If you ever have had to deal with rabbit pus it is extremely thick, about the consistency of caulk and does not flow out of a wound unless helped. He must have been laying on it when it popped because most of it had drained out. We got him to the vet immediately and both cysts were caused by an infection and Barney was scheduled to have the other one lanced the next day. I asked the vet if I could watch and he allowed me. It was a funny sight watch Barney go under from the anesthesia, his paws moving quickly to very slow motion. It was quite interesting to watch the procedure. Barney has been in great health since. Now we are up to 8.









Once again my family had gone about 3 months without getting a rabbit. Which coincides how many months we hadn't been to a rabbit show. In March 2007, there was a show at the county's fair grounds in Goshen, Indiana about 10 miles from where we live. There was also an auction in the building next door. My son and I went to the rabbit show (dangerous combination), my wife and daughter went to the auction. We always like to walk around the shows because there are some breeds we haven't seen before, someone always stays with the rabbits, since there were just two of us, my son stayed. I was looking around and my friend whom I believe made a mistake and went into teaching instead of car sales. She is the one whom I was saying no to Barney and ended up asking when would be a good time to pick him up.

She and her family are there at the show also and I stopped to say hi and look at the rabbits they were showing. The next thing I know I am being presented with a beautiful French lop. She tells me this is Rudy and I've been looking for a good home for him. A neighbor of hers who is moving couldn't take him so she took Rudy and his accessories, with the promise she would find a good loving home for Rudy. I was assured there was no rush to make a decision and why don't you just hold him for a while. Oh by the way he comes with a really nice cage, litter etc. I come back to where my son and I had set up and I introduce him to Rudy. Now we have 9.





Still the same show and my son takes his walk around to look at the rabbits. HE comes back holding a cute Holland Lop buck named Muffin (we've been calling him Mr. Muffin, sounds more manly). His friend is selling him because she is going to focus on Flemish Giants. He tells me he has the money and Muffin has a pedigree. My response was your mother is going to make me sleep with rabbits when she sees two more! Before the show I told him no cage no rabbit. My son tells me no problem I got the money for a cage too. Now we have 10.





Still the same day, still the same rabbit show. When my son and daughter checked in their rabbits, they each got 5 tickets for door prizes during the lunch time break. Both went and checked out the possible prizes and put their tickets in. My daughter didn't win anything, but after the crowd thinned out around the prize board, I told my son to see if he won anything. He goes up and comes back with this mischievous grin on his face and I said did you win anything? Yeah I did a rabbit! I thought he was joking me. He said I will show you and he comes back with a Havana mix. Oh my word! I am now thinking I better take a picture of the master bedroom because it may be a while until I will see the insides of it. So now I've made arrangements to pick up Rudy at my friends house in the evening and I hold his prize while he goes an buys another cage. Oreo has now become our 11th rabbit. Three in one day!





Which brings me to the latest and unless I add an addition to the house the last rabbit. Moo Moo came to live with us just two weeks ago, on August 11th. Once again my son was with me when I went to the feed store to get our usual 50 pound bag of Purina Rabbit Chow Show Formula and some hay. Well I just can't stop and get feed without taking a look at the rabbits, ferrets etc. When I was looking at the rabbits I noticed one was bigger then the others. A employee who knows my son told us that a woman I had brought her in just that morning and told him that it was a mean bunny and she just couldn't take care of her. Left Moo Moo cage and all at the feed store. I held her and she wasn't mean at all. I think the woman just didn't understand bunnies. When we got her home and my wife held her, Moo Moo, scratched at her shirt a few times. We discovered that when you stop petting her she digs at your shirt, pants etc. That must have been the "mean" that the woman who left her was talking about. It was just Moo Moo telling her I want more petting please. 





8/23/07 Interesting Story about Valvet

Valvet being a Flemish Giant and weighing at 18 pounds is about as large as most cats and small dogs. We had a gray fuzzy cat called Duster (he was a stray and months after we brought him in he shot out the door never to be seen again) whom we had fixed and declawed. We try to keep all the animals out of the Bunny room so the rabbits can have a place they will always feel safe in. One evening I had let Valvet out of her cage to stretch her legs before I took her to the living room to brush her while I watched tv. When I came into the bunny room Duster must have slipped in right behind me. I didn't know he was in the room when I let Valvet out. Valvet came out of her cage and was checking things out and stopped when she saw the cat. I noticed Duster about the same time and was thinking this out to be interesting, he's declawed front and back so Valvet can't get hurt, I wonder what will happen.

Valvet continued to hop around, came up to Duster they both took a sniff of each other and Valvet hopped away. Evidently that wasn't enough for Duster, he stayed by the door and when Valvet came within reach again he took a swipe at her big ears. She didn't like this and charged Duster and nipped him. He jumped straight up and came down on her back trying to bite her. Valvet jumped up and twisted her body and threw Duster against the door and hopped away. As I opened the door to let Duster out I couldn't open it fast enough, when there was just enough room to get his body through he took off. After that he gave all the rabbits plenty of space, wouldn't come near any of them, even Baby our Netherland Dwarf.

8/23/07 A little bit about Nibbles

Nibbles, the black Holland Lop, was a natural nanny. When Baby was brought home Nibbles would groom her and when Baby got scared she would "hide" under one of Nibbles floppy ears. I wish I could have gotten a picture of it. More about Nibbles later.

8/23/07 Baby

I don't think Baby knows she's a small bunny. She is not afraid to go after anything bigger then her which is most everything. Its quite a sight to see her out and go up to Valvet's cage and duke it out through the bars (both very territorial). When she looks in the mirror she must see herself about two sizes bigger then Valvet or Barney. She is also a sweetie, not a bun that wants to be held everyday, but when she is ready, she snuggles down into your lap and soaks up the petting. I've seen the Himalayan rabbits at the show but the Netherland Dwarf Himi's I think are the cutest.

8/24/07 A Story About Rudy

Rudy came to us after bouncing around a couple of places and so he was a bit aprehensive about his new surroundings. For the first few days, we had no problems, then one day he began nipping at me even when he came out of his cage on his own. I was a bit more cautious and let him set the environment he was most calm in. I had no plans to get him neutered because of his beautiful markings and you can't show altered rabbits. That is until one morning I was doing my usual checking food and water dishes etc. I opened Rudys cage to fill his food dish and he bit the palm of my left hand. When I tried to pull my hand out of his cage he didn't let go!:shock: Finally he did and I went to the bathroom to clean the wound and see if I needed stitches. I wrapped my now throbbing hand in a bandage, took my daughter to school and on the way to work stopped by the Emergency Room of the Hospital. My doctor wasn't open yet.

I went in and the nurse at the check in counter asked me what I needed to be treated for. I told him "my rabbit bit me", there was a pause and he said "I am sorry did you say your rabbit bit you?" I said "thats right". He chuckled, apologized for the chuckle and I followed him to a room where they took my blood pressure etc. The nurse that was doing it is a friend of the family and laughed when I told her how I injured my hand (I told everyone where I work, I cut it on the base board heater, didn't want to listen to wise cracks all day). I waited in the room until a doctor was available to take care of my wound.

Another nurse came and she was reading the paper work and said "a rabbit bit you?" "yes it did", "A wild rabbit?", I held my tongue because I wanted to say "Lady, I am 45 years old, 15 pounds overweight and yet I am so nimble that I can chase down a wild rabbit and catch it with my bear hands." I was good and responded "no it was a pet". So now I am in the exam room and the doctor and nurse come in to patch me up. I had to explain the whole story over again, explain that rabbits can bite etc. They too got a chuckle out of it. So I brightened up the Emergency Rooms day.

Back to Rudy, when I got to work, I called our bun savvy vet and scheduled Rudy to be neutered. I had read where it can take weeks for the hormones to leave their system. In Rudy's case it was immediate! I was surprised, but I also think at the back of his mind he was thinking "I wouldn't have bit him If I knew this was going to happen!, what will they cut off next?". Ever since then he has been the most gentle and snuggly rabbit ever.

8/24/07 Moo Moo

Our latest rabbit to our herd, Moo Moo, is starting to settle in. I've been trying to litter box train her for about a week now, haven't really seen any progress. I keep putting her poo into the box and she keeps using the other corner. It takes time I guess, I was spoiled by the other two that really picked up on it quick. Moo Moo was left because she was a "mean" bunny, but we discovered what she might have done to her original owners to make them think that. 

My wife was holding her and petting her. She went to take a sip of her water and Moo Moo started to "dig" on her shirt. As soon as my wife started to pet her again Moo Moo snuggled back down and enjoyed her attention. The people who had her before us just didn't understand bunnies.

8/24/07 Blueberry

Blueberry is a bun that we've had for almost a year for now and her cage setup has been that she has not had to use a litter box. Somehow she has been able to pee under the pee guards on her cage and soak the floor. She has begun litter box training also and no progress as of yet. She like Moo Moo started using the other corner. Hopefully, she will catch on soon. Right now she is digging in it and spreading it all over her cage. The little stinker!

8/27/07 New Hutches

I built a new cage for one of my rabbits and she seems content and doesn't fight as much when someone wants to get her out for a little while. Going to build another for Mr. Smores so he can have more room and put our new family member Moo Moo in his old hutch. It will be more room for both of them. Hope the transition goes o.k. I have been trying to litter box train Moo Moo without too much success. Her new quarters will give her a better view of her brothers and sisters and will be easier to get her out.

8/28/07 Relaxing with the Buns

I got some of my buns out last night and held/petted them while watching tv. It has always been relaxing for me. Having not slept well last night, I found myself dozing off while petting Baby the Netherland Dwarf Himalayan. She kept me awake though because as I was starting to doze off, I would stop petting her and she would scratch at my shirt until I woke up and started petting her. Smart rabbit.

8/29/07 New Hutches Update

Last night I didn't jinx myself and say it won't take long I knew with changing litter boxes and moving a couple of cages would take 1/2 hour longer at least then just changing litter. When I went to move one cage, I found a big mess from Blueberry and it had a powerful aroma. She had some how managed to pee between the pee guards and her litter tray to hit the carpet. To make matters worse there were tiny flies crawling over the spot and along the wall. This would explain why I was always finding flies in the room.

After a roll and 1/2 of paper towel, 1/2 gallon of white vinegar and the use of my small shop vac I think I got it cleaned up. I'd pour some vinegar on the spot it bubbled up, soak it up with the paper towels, repeat, repeat, repeat until the bubbles stopped. Then I went over the area with the mini shop vac and sucked the vinegar out of the carpet and any flies still in the carpet. Of course neither of my kids or my wife volunteered to help, don't really blame them though.

I did get the new cage in place, transfered Smores litter box, food dish, water bottle and all his cardboard boxes and toys, then Smores himself. I think he liked it, he was running around checking out his new indoor carpet and thumping. Either it was for joy or he was just trying to annoy his downstairs neighbor Velvet.

Then I cleaned out his old cage and repeated the process with Moo Moo. She was still in the dog carrier her previous owners had dropped her off in. Her new home is a lot brighter and more room to run around in. She also seemed to be happier.

8/29/07 House Rabbit Society Volunteer Night

Tonight is our night to do our volunteer work for the House Rabbit Society at PETCO. PETCO houses a rabbit up for adoption and volunteers like me and my family keep the bunny socialized, we set up an exercise pen and let him/her run around, give the rabbit attention and its daily bunny salad before we go, lasts about an hour.

9/2/07 Rabbits

Moo Moo who was described by her previous owners as a mean bunny is as sweet as can be. She has been with us for about 3 weeks and has settled in very well. Although she would take a banana chip from us before, now turns up her nose if you try and hand it to her. I have noticed that the banana chips I put in her dish are gone when I check later. Moo Moo also is enjoying her new cage.
Its much brighter then the dog carrier her previous owners dropped her off in and she can see more of whats going on in the bunny room.

9/3/07 Moo Moo

Blueberry who has been living with us for over a year is now using a litter box, something new for her. So far it seems that she is starting to get the hang of it. Blueberry is kicking a lot of the wood pellets out, but she seems to be using it.

Moo Moo on the other hand has not picked up on how to use a litter box. She pees in one corner so I move her litter box to that corner and then she pees in the opposite corner. I keep scooping things up and put them into the litter box. I hope she catches on soon. She is also a messy housekeeper. I changed litter today and she had tipped her food bowl over twice today and had wood pellets everywhere. I hope improvement will come soon with her.

9/6/07 Moo Moo

She is stuborn. After tipping her food bowl over twice in one day I put the original tray that came with the cage. It slides into groves on one side and has two troughs on each side of a small centerline raised partition. She still hasn't used her litter box but used the one side of the trough that was empty for her litter box. I cleaned that up with vineger and then she went on the floor. I can't seem to win with her!

9/7/07 Blueberry

She has been a good girl about using her litterbox until today. I went into the bunny room to clean cages because today was "the day" to change litter boxes. Blueberry had kicked all the litter out of the box and then used one corner. Good grief!

9/12/07 Mr. Smores and Miss Moo Moo

My daughter had a Build a Bear box laying around when she had brought home the bear she made. It looks like a little cottage with heart shaped windows and a nice tall roof. I decided to put into Mr. Smores cage and he could either chew it up or make it his hiding place. The same time I put this box in, I had put another one with his hay in it. I went into the bunny room a couple of hours later and he had lined the inside of the build a bear box with the hay and was laying inside looking out. I guess he liked it.

Moo Moo is starting to get used to the idea of the litter box. Although it may be a while before I am fully convinced she is litter box trained.

When I first brought her home, she would take banana treats from my hand, the last couple of weeks she will take a sniff and turn away. I place them in her food dish and in the morning their gone. Must not want to let me know she enjoy's them.

9/12/07 Rabbit Show

This weekend we will be going to a rabbit show in South Bend, Indiana. If the two Flemish take best of breed and best opposite, they will be grand champions. We hoping Mr. Smores (dutch buck) and Mr. Muffin (holland lop) will do well also. I just can't come home with anymore bunnies. Glad my wife is coming, that will definetly help! Rabbit shows are a great way to spend a day with the family, all of us including the rabbits are tired at the end of the day, but what fun!

The week following is another in Peru, Indiana and the week after that a Flemish Giant specialty show in Reading, Michigan. Next few weekends are going to be busy.

9/15/07 NEW BUNNY!

I have a new face in the herd, Onyx. She is a year old Black Flemish Giant doe. I had no intention of getting another bunny. My wife and son have been talking about breeding our Blue Flemish doe and our Steel Flemish buck, so I was contented with doing that this fall then enjoying the kits. I had gone to show my Flemish buck and when I had come back they were talking about different color combinations of the kits. My wife had decided that a Black Flemish doe would allow for some Black and Steel kits. She went and looked at a Black Flemish doe and fell in love with it and the two of us went to the cage vendor that was there and got a cage for her. The people who sold her had named her Bobbet but didn't really call her that, they called her sweetie. My wife, son, daughter and I kicked around some names and came up with Onyx.








When we got home from the show, which is always a long day, I had to build a rack to put over her cage so we could put one of our other buns above her on the top and rearrange supplies to get them all to fit in the room. After that was done, I had to clean up the mess on our patio from all the sawdust and put my tools etc away. Then I had to clean travel cages and put them away. Once I had done that I had 12 litter boxes to change, 13 bunnies to feed and fill 13 water bottles.

9/18/07 Update on Onyx

She is still wimpering, poor sweetie, she is such a cuddle bun. Probably wondering what happened to her world. Hopefully she will see that we love her and spoil all her new brothers and sisters. This weekend she is going to go with our other Flemish, Velvet and Barney to an Flemish Giant show. She should get an award for most cuddly and loveable.






9/20/07 Mr. Smores Illness

Our chocolate dutch Mr. Smores became ill this past Monday. He didn't eat anything Monday and had drank very little water. Tuesday he didn't eat or drink anything. I called our bun vet and he gave me some suggestions. We thought we saw some improvement Wednesday, but today once again he hadn't touched his water or hay. He had nibbled on a carrot, but that was it. Today we took him to the vet and he agreed he with us he had gas, but Mr. Smores wasn't displaying any signs of major discomfort. The vet watched him hop around the room and didn't see anything that alarmed him. He examined some poo we brought in and he didn't find anything wrong.

Its 10:30 pm and I just put the buns to bed. Mr. Smores nibbled on some lettuce and was very interested in treat time. He actually took a banana chip from my hand! He wouldn't even give one a sniff for the past 3 days. His water bottle looked a little lower also, I am hoping I will see it a lot lower in the morning when I check in on him.

He has had a rough year, fly strike, got his leg bit by one of the bigger bunnies when he was just a few weeks old and now this. He is a tough little guy and a very gentle and lovable bunny.

9/21/07 Mr. Smores Update

He is doing much better and is acting more like himself. Last night he came to the front of his cage and wanted a treat. Something he hasn't done at all for the past week. We haven't heard any gurgling noises coming from him and he left a calling card or two in the living room also. Hopefully he will start being the lean mean pooping machine he usually is.

9/22/07 Oynx Update

She is starting to settle in. Still whimpering somewhat but not as much as when she came home.

Sunday she gets to go to her first rabbit show with us. Its a Flemish specialty show and its being held on a persons farm. Everyone that is coming to the show is asked to bring a dish to share, it sounds like a fun Sunday afternoon.

9/24/07 Flemish Giant Specialty Show

My family went to a Flemish Giant specialty show yesterday in Reading Michigan. There were to two shows, one in the morning and one in the afternoon. Ray & Lynn Bolyard hosted it on their farm/rabbitry and they were great hosts. The club requested everyone bring along a dish to share for lunch. This was a first for us and it was a lot of fun.

It was awesome to see nothing but Flemish Giants! Great opportunities to talk to breeders and judges one on one. 

We saw our first white Flemish Giant. It looked like a Florida White on steroids.

:biggrin2: Our three Flemish hopped away with Best Opposite of Breed and Best of Variety each.

If you have Flemish Giants and can make it to Reading Michigan next year I really recommend that you attend, you won't regret it.

9/28/07

Lately we have been holding a rabbit and letting one or two run up and down the hallway. The bunnies are enjoying running up and down the hallway at the speed of light.

The other night our Holland Lop, Mr. Muffin, had started to sneeze. So as a precaution I gave him a couple days of antibiotic. My wife was holding him on his back and I was using an eyedropper to drop it into his mouth. It was like a kid who refused to open his mouth because he didn't want to take the medicine. He was letting it run along the edge of his mouth, but he wouldn't open it. I even tried opening his mouth and he still wouldn't swallow. Somehow we did manage to get some medicine in him. It was a funny site to see.

9/29/07

Our recent addition to our family, Oynx, who is having a name change to Sweetie because it fits her better. She is a very friendly and snuggly. Sweetie is not wimpering and crying very much anymore. It seemed at first she wasn't adjusting very well, but it looks like she is starting to realize that this is home now and these slaves are pretty nice.

10/3/07

Onyx has had a name change to Sweetie, it fits her personality much better. 

The snuffles are passing through the herd. Barney, Mr. Muffin and Nibbles have been sneezing. Giving them antibiotics from the last time Barney had it, so I hope to see some improvement soon I hope. 

It is just so much fun to have bunnies. I really relax when I am holding one or in the room with them when a bun is running/hopping around.

10/6/07 Babies!

About 3 weeks ago, my family and I were showing our rabbits in South Bend, Indiana. I went to show my flemish buck barney and when I got back my wife and son had decided our blue doe and steel buck needed a black doe. There was one for sale at the show, she has a wonderful personality and is very sweet. We bought her and brought her home.

Thursday night, I had brushed the blue doe and had the havana mix out for some play time and attention. I took Oreo, the havana mix, back to her hutch in the bunny room and I looked at Sweetie's cage (black flemish doe). I saw what I thought was a mouse and was wondering how a mouse got into her cage. She then moved and I saw what turned out to be a total of 6 baby flemish giants. 

Now I am a father of three and after the first one, if my wife had gone into labor in the middle of no where I would have had an idea of what to do. This was my first rabbit litter and I had read a lot and would have been prepared if this was a planned pregnancy. I went into a mild panic, I called my son who was in the basement on his computer. After several attempts to get his teenage attention he came up and called our friends from 4-H who had bred flemish for awhile to confirm I had done the right things. After she said I had, I told him to call his mom and tell her she was a "grandma".

After the shock of the news that Sweetie had given birth, she asked me are you sure? I said yes dear I can tell the signs of afterbirth and what baby (kits) bunnies look like. Now I attribute this to finding out a rabbit that we had no idea was pregnant just gave birth.

This is Sweeties first litter and we are helping her to be a good mom and take care of her babies. I really would like to see all six babies survive, they are soooo cute. I now just have to be strong and only keep one!

10/8/09 

The herd is doing well, I think all the buns are adjusting to the smell of 6 new bunnies amoungst them. The new mother is doing a fine job and all the babies look like they are getting enough food. Every one of them seems to have swallowed a "bouncy ball" and momma has been adding fur to the nesting box to keep them warm. It is going to be interesting to watch them grow.

Some of the buns have been sneezing lately. I think it may be that they new about Sweeties pregnancy and have gotten stressed out about it. It has been hard not to pay more attention to Sweetie, but the whole family has been trying to keep up the normal routine as much as possible.







11/29/07 Its been a while

Sweeties (a.k.a Onyx cute name but just didn't fit her) babies have gotten to be very big and so quick. The first one went home with RO member Paisley on 11/24 and is very happy in his new surroundings. Three more will be going toloving homes in Ohio on 12/2. 

Call the men in the white jackets but I am getting another Flemish doe on 12/1. RO member Gentle Giants is in a tough situation and is trying to find homes for some of her bunnies. All the rabbits are adorable, I am driving to Illinois on Saturday to pick up her Flemish doe Lily. Beautiful rabbit, light gray in color. 

The herd will be an even 14 permanet residents plus 2 babies that I amstill trying to find homes for.:help


12/3/07 Latest Addition

This is Lily a light grey flemish giant doe. She is very sweet and pretty. My daughter and I picked her up on Saturday 12/1 after a 7 hour drive one way. It should only have taken a little over 4 hours, but about 60 miles from our destination we ran into an ice storm. After a couple of skids and 30 miles per hour later and some good unlost directions from Gentlegiants husband we made it. I saw Lily and fell in love right then. We put her in the travel cage we brought and after only 6 1/2 hours later we made it home. My daughter and I managed to catch up to the ice storm we went through earlier. I lost count the number of vehicles in the median or ditch. As you can see Lily has settled in nicely and was giving out bunny kisses before I tranced her.







_12-10-07_

_The whole family is still in amazement on Lily's color and here brilliant white belly! She is a great rabbit and smart too, in the photo's you see her sorting laundry._
















12/22/07Sweeties Litter Update

I had contacteda friend of mine from the Indiana House Rabbit Societyregarding local rabbit rescues that might be able to take the baby flemmies if I couldn't find homes for them. She recommended one andgave me the contact information. Heartland Small Animal rescue didn't have any room, but the director put an ad on Petfinder.com for me. She had sent me an e-mail letting me know that a foster was interested in taking one of the boys and another might take the other.

About a weekwent by and she contacted me and asked if I could bring thebaby's to an adoption event they were havingover the weekend of 12/8-12/9. I called to see if I needed to pick one up or both. I was very happy when she told me one of the volunteers hadfallen in love with both the boys,loved how friendly they were and howgood they were with each other. So the volunteer adopted them.

On 12/8 I hadBarney, Lillyand Nibbles pictures taken with Santa at the store we buy our hay and rabbit chow at. When we went in a couple of weeks before to get some rabbit chow they asked if we were going to bringBarney in to get his picture taken with Santa. We had brought him in once and having never seen a flemish giant, he made a lasting impression on them.

So here are the pictures of Barney, Lilly and Nibbles.
















_more later..._


----------



## cheryl (Aug 22, 2007)

I know...all it takes is that one little bunny to start things going 

I will be looking forward to seeing their pictures 

cheryl


----------



## polly (Aug 22, 2007)

Aw they are all lovely i love the stories but Valvet really made me laugh:laugh:. An dpoor Smores we had one like that Bruce tried to "squeeze the spot" until i ttok a look and told him he wouldn't like someone squuezing his bits and pieces!!! Look forward to more stories


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 23, 2007)

I absolutly adore your herd! And I know that if I had my own house that I was in charge of I would most certainly end up being a crazy bunny lady I can't wait to hear more about your babies!:biggrin2:


----------



## somedaii (Aug 23, 2007)

oh wow! what amazing bunny stories!!

it scares me, because i just got my first two, and am already talking about getting myself a little buck once i've bonded my does... luckily i don't have a house yet, so i can't build up quite the herd you've got going!

i just love your giants... someday i want one.

welcome to RO. can't wait to read more!
-sabrina


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2007)

This is the best new blog. I want more!

Also Can I come live with you? I have 6 rabbits! Also 2 guinea pigs, 1 dog, 1 gecko, and 1 skink. Oh and a husband. :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 23, 2007)

JadeIcing, Sorry the Inn is full. I had to kick my son out of his bedroom because the rabbits were allergic.:biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 23, 2007)

[align=center]:shock:[/align]
[align=center]Wowzers! I am sooooo jealous. Lol. I would definitely be doing the same thing if I had the space [/align]
[align=center]I'm looking forward to reading more of your blog.[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2007)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> JadeIcing, Sorry the Inn is full. I had to kick my son out of his bedroom because the rabbits were allergic.:biggrin2:


Aww. Than can I have the two flemish giants?


----------



## somedaii (Aug 23, 2007)

you might have to fight me for the flemish giants... i'm in love with Barney!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I moved the blog to "The Adventures of 12 Indoor Rabbits".


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 25, 2007)

I copied the blog to "The Adventure of 12 Indoor Bunnies".


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 25, 2007)

They're wonderful! Are any of them bonded with each other?


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Would you like to come visit us in Lionhead Land....? I can even send some cages your way with the rabbits......

:biggrin2:

Many of them are already familiar with flemish giants even....

Oh well...it was a thought...

Oh - while I'm at it - coming to any shows in Texas? I'll make it a point to show up with some cute bunnies.....

Peg


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just two, Nibbles a Holland Lop and Skippery our Lionhead!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 25, 2007)

Tinysmom, 

This reply may get posted twice, the post just disappered when I was typing.

My wife is going to make me go to Lagomorph's Anonymous to try and cure my inability to say no to cute rabbits.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 26, 2007)

Make sure the bag over your head has bunny ears on it and that you're wearing the cotton tail - or else they'll think you're breaking in to steal some of THEIR bunnies...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 26, 2007)

Tinysmom, I'll keep that in mind! Cottontail was a nice touch!


----------



## sarahsop (Aug 26, 2007)

Duchess is just like the first rabbit I ever had....awww she is very cute! 

It's funny when I had just one bunny I would think you were quite mad to have so many...yet when for mothers day my boys bought me a pair of Lionhead/lop cross babies I was completly hooked! 

If my hubby was like you I think I would be sleeping outside and the house would be full of bunnies, however he is alergic to anything with fur and feathers so my bunns live in the garden!

Loved your blog!

sarah x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a new bunny! :woohooI hope to post pictures soon.

My Flemish Giant buck Barney won best of breed also!:blueribbon:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you make that addition to the house yet??? 

I was reading about all of the bunnies and your #12 - MooMoo..... Bo digs on you like that if he wants to be petted or if he needs to go to his litterbox.

They aren't dumb! people just don't always understand their language!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 16, 2007)

So where are you adding the addition to the house?

:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:
*

Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Which brings me to the latest and unless I add an addition to the house the last rabbit.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2007)

We found space in the bunny room. My oldest who thinks I am crazy for having all the bunnies is talking about him & his cousin getting an apartment together. When he moves out:biggrin2:, his room will become the addition and rabbit nursery. I must say he's not moving out because of the bunnies, he is 19 and wants to be on his own. He is a good young man, just not found of bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 16, 2007)

[align=center]*Gratz on the win!!!!!!!!*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]*Hey do you want the thread tittle to be Wabbit Bakers Dozen Herd?*[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks and your suggestion sounds good!:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow:shock:. Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 14, 2007)

One of the babies opened their eyes today!:woohooThey are getting so big too!
I found one of them outside the nesting box this morning. Little bugger hopped out from the bottom of the nesting box or off the heads of his/her sibblings.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been posting a lot about the babies in another blog that I should update about the rest of the heard.

With all the attention on Sweetie and her babies, some of the other bunnies started sneezing. Being that rabbits are very smart, I think it was to get attention because we gave it to them and when they were brought out to the living room the sneezing usually stopped. There might be one or two but not like it is in the bunny room. So I made up a schedule to make sure all the buns get attention and get held during the week.

Moo Moo "the mean bunny" according to the people who dumped her is putting on some weight and looks good. Muffin has been getting a lot of oats and he is finally starting to fill out.

Oreo who is a Havana mix coat is really getting silver streaks in it. Looks beautiful! Barney and Rudy are just as sweet and loveable as ever. I had Barney out in our halway last night and it is so cool to see a flemish giant binkie!:biggrin2:

The rest are doing fine, enjoying the additional greens we've been buying for Sweetie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 25, 2007)

You know, I used to think Clover was sneezing - and she was honking at me. That's what it sounds like in a way.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 30, 2007)

The herd is doing great! Still working on finding homes for the babies, have 2 of the six placed as soon as they are old enough. Moo Moo the the Hotot mix has really settled down and is no longer scared when we pick her up. She is also back to taking treats from my hand, stopped for about a month.

Although cleaning cages for 19 bunnies is a daunting task anymore, I have to clean up around the babies before I can start on the cages and those cute little stinkers make quite a mess!


----------



## killertheturtle (Oct 30, 2007)

Your story of how you got the bunnies and your whole family warmed my heart <3


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Bunny herd! Wow. I wish I had the room for that many buns. 

I have two living in the guest room, and three in the living room. We're trying to save room because we (my boyfriend and I) know we're going to end up with more buns =P


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is one of the baby bunnies onOctober 4th:






Four weeks later on November 1st:






And here is the one we are keeping, Peanut, don't you just love those ears!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut better not go in a strong wind or he'll be taking off!!! 

They are SO cute! Look at the attitude in the face of that other one! hehehehe


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lily is a natural model.


----------

